# 15 Years later . . .



## otherprof (Dec 16, 2020)

Yesterday she got her early acceptance + scholarship offer from her first choice school, Barnard!
15 years ago her goal was to have so many Dolly dolls she could never lose them all. This grandpa stuff is not bad at all.


----------



## CherylL (Dec 16, 2020)

Congrats on the school & scholarship!  My daughter had one of those dolls.  I think she called it Lolly Dolly.


----------



## Space Face (Dec 16, 2020)

Well done little missy.


----------



## terri (Dec 16, 2020)

Aww...cute photo!   Congrats to her on getting into Barnard and the scholarship.   Enjoy being a proud grandpa; she's likely just getting started!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 16, 2020)

Congrats, Grandpa! Ain't it grand though?


----------



## otherprof (Dec 16, 2020)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Congrats, Grandpa! Ain't it grand though?


Sure is. And I got to teach her to play chess long before The Queen's Gambit. Someone once said we have children so we can have grandchildren.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 16, 2020)

So adorable,, congratulations !!!


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 17, 2020)

Very cute pic and congrats to her on her scholarship.


----------



## Winona (Dec 20, 2020)

That picture is precious! Congratulations on her acceptance.


----------

